# Tankmates for Calvus



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

If you were looking for a tankmates for a Calvus tank what would you choose? Here's the criteria:

1. They have to brings some action to the tank, but not stress the Calvus

2. They can't grow very large (due to tank size)

3. They need to have some color

4. When the Calvus start breeding, they can't be a great threat to the fry

Thoughts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> What are the dimensions of this tank?


Its a 40g Breeder. The Calvus right now are only about 1.5" so they will have a ton of room for a very long time. Just looking for a little action until then.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m in a similar situation. I have a 40 breeder with 5 small Calvus. The problem is finding something that will not outgrow the Calvus and push them around. A while back, Prov suggested Paracyps as a possibility. I like the idea, but it would require a major overhaul to my rockwork. Most likely, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m just going to add my recently acquired Brevis after they get out of quarantine.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

How bout some shellies like multis or similis?


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

In my opinion the best tankmates for Calvus are Cyprichromis leptosoma. They swim in the open water and are great natural dithers for shy Altolamprologus species. Even though there are people, myself included that have successfully kept and bred cyps in a 36" tank, the universal opinion here is going to be that your tank is not big enough for cyps.

As stated Paracyprichromis nigripinnis are a great alternative. I have some in one of my 40 gallon breeders. They don't hide as much as I was led to believe. They are usually out in the open midwater. The only time they really try to hide is during water changes or when I do weird stuff like try and take pics.

Here are some pics I tried to take of mine. Unfortunately, I can't take a clear picture to save my life.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had lots of suggestions until the part about "no threat to fry". Now all I'm left with is bristlenose, and they don't fit the action-color part of the criteria. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> I had lots of suggestions until the part about "no threat to fry". Now all I'm left with is bristlenose, and they don't fit the action-color part of the criteria. :thumb:


Well, I know that's probably asking a lot, just thought there MIGHT be something out there.

I do like the Paracyprichromis nigripinnis idea. I just need to figure out where I might find some. Anyone know where I could get some?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen them on the stock lists of a few of the online vendors if you want to go that route. There's also the GCCA swap meet in Naperville, IL on Feb. 21st (http://www.gcca.net). Although, that may be a bit of a drive from West Lafayette, IN.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

cichlidpastor said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I had lots of suggestions until the part about "no threat to fry". Now all I'm left with is bristlenose, and they don't fit the action-color part of the criteria. :thumb:
> ...


If you want to save fry, they have to be removed sometime while the female is still guarding them. Roughly about 2 weeks. After that, they're most likely going to be eaten.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Grow out your calvus and put them in a 6-foot frontosa tank


----------

